# A good day of calling



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Well I met up with my buddy Josh sunday morning to get out and do some calling. We both wanted to see some new country and get some new areas to call. We arrived just after sun up and made our first stand. After 20 minutes we were ready to leave when I told him to try a couple howls. After the sequence of howls we got a few answers. We decided to cut the distance and make another stand. A few stands later of doing this, we called in a very hard charging double. The lead coyote didn't even stop til he ran into the caller. As it started away from us, I let a shot ring out. Dang it, an easy miss!!! The dogs took off on the chase and at about 250 yards the dogs came back but the coyote didn't follow. I decided to let off another shot and another miss, right over it's back. Frustrated with my shooting we head back to the truck. If you could've seen the look the dogs gave me. It was like "Dad, how could you. They don't get any easier then that!!!" We head down the road another mile, set up and less then 5 minutes into the stand, wham!!! Josh had fired a shot and hit the coyote. The coyote piled up but got back on it's feet. The dogs were in close pursuit and ended up catching the coyote. We ran up and the coyote and dogs were out of gas. Josh finished off the coyote and we headed back to the truck. We continued to call for the rest of the day but the calling went cold. All in all, good hunting, spending time with the dogs and a whole day to visit and catch up with a friend. We both took a couple pictures and then headed home. Life doesn't really get better then this!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice J!

Looks like your yotee has a nice coat


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds like a fun hunt! I bet the dogs made recovering that coyote easier than it could have been. Way to go!


----------

